# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  problme de toolbar dans un graphique insr dans un canvas de tkinter

## elfatmirached

Je suis dbutant sans tkinter, j'utilise python 3 et je code dans l'environnement spyder/ Anaconda sous windows 10

Je suis parti d'un exemple de code qui permet d'afficher un graphique  avec sa toolbar ( boutons pour Z00M et autres)   gnr par matplotlib dans un canvas de tkinter. Pour l'exemple de graphique 2D que j'ai trouv la toolbar fonctionne, mais pour le graphique 3D que j'ai utilis , la toollbar apparait bien mais ses boutons ne fonctionnent pas!

Je n'ai pas trouv de rponse  ce problme dans la FAQ Python / tkinter

Voici le code:



```

```


Si quelqu'un a une solution ...Merci

----------


## tsuji

Ceci est un problme quelque peu mystrious : ce n'est pas pourquoi une graphique 3d ne marche pas, c'est pourquoi 2d marche apparemment. Et qu'il marche pour 2d, tant mieux: mais ce n'est pas la faon canonique.

Le rgle est plutt qu'il faut que l'attribut canvas de Figure d'tre matplotlib.backends.backend_tkagg.FigureCanvasTkAgg avant d'tablir les donnes qui tracent la Figure. Comment assure a ? Il faut tablir le canvas pour la figure avant de dfinir les subplots et des plots de la figure.

Voici comment c'est fait en pratique conservant les lignes existantes mais les remettrant en bon ordre.


```

```

----------

